# Bulgaria greenery



## Gee (May 2, 2021)

Hi, currently in the Rhodope mountains in Bulgaria. Spent the winter in Peloponnese in Greece, then 6 weeks touring Turkey. Needed a bit of greenery after brown and dusty Turkey. Overnight park ups have been very easy to find. No hassle, everyone shares them (picnickers, tent campers and the few vans that are around)  Anyone else been here and recommend any nice spots for overnight. Heading to Serbia next. Not sure of my route home yet as the Covid regs are very fast changing.


----------



## witzend (May 2, 2021)

Gee said:


> Hi, currently in the Rhodope mountains in Bulgaria  Anyone else been here and recommend any nice spots for overnight. Heading to Serbia next.


If you look up Rotti on Tour  a member here a regular visitor to Greece posted his stops from Germany to Greece almost sure he went via Serbia & Bulgaria. How you getting around the 90 day rule ?


----------



## Tookey (May 2, 2021)

Gee said:


> Hi, currently in the Rhodope mountains in Bulgaria. Spent the winter in Peloponnese in Greece, then 6 weeks touring Turkey. Needed a bit of greenery after brown and dusty Turkey. Overnight park ups have been very easy to find. No hassle, everyone shares them (picnickers, tent campers and the few vans that are around)  Anyone else been here and recommend any nice spots for overnight. Heading to Serbia next. Not sure of my route home yet as the Covid regs are very fast changing.


Have you done a vlog of your trip?


----------



## TJBi (May 3, 2021)

witzend said:


> If you look up Rotti on Tour  a member here a regular visitor to Greece posted his stops from Germany to Greece almost sure he went via Serbia & Bulgaria. How you getting around the 90 day rule ?


Turkey is not in the EU, so the 6 weeks there probably helped.


----------

